# Coming to Vape King in January



## Stroodlepuff (5/12/15)

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nibbler (5/12/15)

I cannot wait for Mythology juices!! The quality goes beyond anything International which I have tasted. Made by, imo, a Master juice crafter. I have been very lucky to have had the privilege of sampling these juices and all I can say is that Mythology is phenomenal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/12/15)

Pistachio Ice Cream Baby!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaunnadan (5/12/15)

Awesome ! 

Made by the Greek god of e liquid himself. An all mighty and powerful being with the absolute knowledge of what premium juices should taste like.

Can't wait !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (5/12/15)

Greek Guava here we come!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paulie (5/12/15)

Silver said:


> Greek Guava here we come!!!!!!!



hahaha Guava been diy for 6 months lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (5/12/15)

Awesome... tasted the Apricot Jam Donut at the meet, and it was freeking awesome!

The mixologist does have skills.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (5/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Awesome... tasted the Apricot Jam Donut at the meet, and it was freeking awesome!
> 
> The mixologist does have skills.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Tnks man  means alot coming from u bro


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (5/12/15)

I love the guava and the apricot jam donut, although I've only had a brief taste of the latter 

Yet to try the other flavours out. But I know they will be amazing.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jakey (5/12/15)

Theres usually one or two flavours in a juice line that catch my attention. Sadly in this instance that is not the case. 








They all do! Sad times for my wallet

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (5/12/15)

Paulie said:


> Tnks man  means alot coming from u bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Dont thank me, give me the recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike (5/12/15)

Yea. I've been working on a recipe for a while and that damn apricot donut has me quite upset, and now I can't even ask you about it cause you're releasing it!! 

Guess I'll have to buy some juice eh

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (6/12/15)

That is awesome @Paulie ! I'll def be buying your creations. I remember tasting some guava at your place while it was still in development and it was awesome. Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (6/12/15)

Hey will this be in the beginning or end January?

Or is this not set yet?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (7/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey will this be in the beginning or end January?
> 
> Or is this not set yet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk




Closer to the Beginning bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/12/15)

Awesome 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (7/12/15)

Really can't wait for this!
Well done @Paulie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Big_Al (6/1/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## skola (25/1/16)

Hey @Paulie, is this juice gonna be available soon or is it just a myth?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/1/16)

Lol, also waiting very impatiently


----------



## Paulie (25/1/16)

skola said:


> Hey @Paulie, is this juice gonna be available soon or is it just a myth?



Sorry it has been pushed out for 1 month as we are currently under huge pressure to push out creamy clouds due to such a high demand! But we are in the process of building a lab that will mass produce the liquid to keep up with the demand! Once again i am sorry but it will be worth it in the long run so i can ensure the product is produced to a very high level of standards and also availability. If you have any more questions hit me up on pm.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (25/1/16)

Thanks for the update @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (25/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Sorry it has been pushed out for 1 month as we are currently under huge pressure to push out creamy clouds due to such a high demand! But we are in the process of building a lab that will mass produce the liquid to keep up with the demand! Once again i am sorry but it will be worth it in the long run so i can ensure the product is product to very high level of standards and also availability. If you have any more questions hit me up on pm.


Thanks for the detailed feedback @Paulie. Looking forward to it and good luck with setting up that lab.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Big_Al (25/1/16)

Thanks for the feedback @Paulie! I'm sure that it will be well worth the wait!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (25/1/16)

Paulie said:


> Sorry it has been pushed out for 1 month as *we are currently under huge pressure to push out creamy clouds* due to such a high demand! But we are in the process of building a lab that will mass produce the liquid to keep up with the demand! Once again i am sorry but it will be worth it in the long run so i can ensure the product is produced to a very high level of standards and also availability. If you have any more questions hit me up on pm.


Ahah so you're responsible for Creamy Clouds.. Well done on not rushing the Mythology line to shop @Paulie it`s disappointing when there's a new liquid that tastes great and the next time you go to get it there's no stock. I sympathize with our local mixologist`s problems when it comes to shortage of concentrates/Nic/bottles/unexpected demand (what if it`s not a hit) etc but I think Vapers are impatient and move on. I`m still waiting for my favourite local e-liquids to appear in 1.5 mg with out having to special order them. On a side note I would love to measure the attention span/ patience level of vapers as an experiment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/16)

Lol that's what I imidiately spotted - "we are under...." re:Creamy Clouds.

I actually suspected it was Yianakki, because of his Tennis Biscuit DIY secret juice 


Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paulie (25/1/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol that's what I imidiately spotted - "we are under...." re:Creamy Clouds.
> 
> I actually suspected it was Yianakki, because of his Tennis Biscuit DIY secret juice
> 
> ...



LOL yes i did have some fun but I have teamed up with a partner who information and profile will be disclosed in the future once we got everything sorted! The good news is this year for vaping is going to be epic and hopefully just keep them politicians away from us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (25/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Ahah so you're responsible for Creamy Clouds.. Well done on not rushing the Mythology line to shop @Paulie it`s disappointing when there's a new liquid that tastes great and the next time you go to get it there's no stock. I sympathize with our local mixologist`s problems when it comes to shortage of concentrates/Nic/bottles/unexpected demand (what if it`s not a hit) etc but I think Vapers are impatient and move on. I`m still waiting for my favourite local e-liquids to appear in 1.5 mg with out having to special order them. On a side note I would love to measure the attention span/ patience level of vapers as an experiment.



Yeah we are currently busy with big things and i caint wait for it all to be done so we can show u all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/1/16)

Paulie said:


> LOL yes i did have some fun but I have teamed up with a partner who information and profile will be disclosed in the future once we got everything sorted! The good news is this year for vaping is going to be epic and hopefully just keep them politicians away from us!


Nice man, looking forward to what's coming!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (25/1/16)

Blu_Marlin said:


> On a side note I would love to measure the attention span/ patience level of vapers as an experiment.



UD have already done that, its the time between the release dates of the mini Goblin V1 and V2.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

